# Phoenix Area GTG - December 7, 2013 (SQ + Car Show Under The Stars)



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The last GTG turned out really well and now it's time to plan for the next one. *Soundz N Performance in Tempe* will again be our host. This time it will be an evening event - SQ + a car show for sure, with the likelihood of an SPL competition as well. Things will get going around 3:00 p.m. and run into the evening. Post up if you will be able to attend. Let's get an even better turnout and keep the momentum going. Thanks!


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Buzzman, Ill be there.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

pcabinatan said:


> Buzzman, Ill be there.


Paul, that's great. By the way, you left the last GTG early. I went looking for you and you were gone.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Yea I had to leave early, my fiance is pregnant and i didnt want to leave her alone for to long.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

pcabinatan said:


> Yea I had to leave early, my fiance is pregnant and i didnt want to leave her alone for to long.


Wow, Paul, congratulations!! Best wishes to you and your fiance on the new family addition. You did the right thing! :2thumbsup: Hopefully you will be able to spend a bit more time at this GTG. See you then.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks! Looking forward to it.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I probably won't make this one. My company X-mas party is the same night.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> I probably won't make this one. My company X-mas party is the same night.


Hey Todd, but this GTG is kicking off at 3:00 in the afternoon. I think that should open up the opportunity for you.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Buzzman said:


> Hey Todd, but this GTG is kicking off at 3:00 in the afternoon. I think that should open up the opportunity for you.


Ok, I glossed over your post and had 7pm in my head. I could probably show up for a few hours. My truck should be done by then.


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

ISTundra said:


> Ok, I glossed over your post and had 7pm in my head. I could probably show up for a few hours. My truck should be done by then.




duct tape and super glue work wonders! :laugh:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> Ok, I glossed over your post and had 7pm in my head. I could probably show up for a few hours. My truck should be done by then.


That's great Todd. Looking forward to the new work.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Unsure about my schedule at this point. Should have it nailed down next week sometime.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Count me in, Don! I _might _have something in the car by then!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Count me in, Don! I _might _have something in the car by then!


That's great Kevin. Glad to hear that. But, you better talk to me about what that "something" might be.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL. I've had the speakers since well before the last GTG. They are currently deployed to North Carolina "gettin' some work did."


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey, I have some gear floating around the house I wouldn't mind selling. If any of you Arizona folks are interested, let me know. I don't know if it's okay to post a list here...


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Hey, I have some gear floating around the house I wouldn't mind selling. If any of you Arizona folks are interested, let me know. I don't know if it's okay to post a list here...


I don't see why you couldn't mention what you could bring to the GTG Kevin. Saves on shipping or driving across town.

And what you don't sell you could always throw in the raffle so Todd can make sure it gets to that special friend of his. :laugh:


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Hey, I have some gear floating around the house I wouldn't mind selling. If any of you Arizona folks are interested, let me know. I don't know if it's okay to post a list here...


I don't see why you shouldn't be able to mention what you could bring to the GTG Kevin. Saves on shipping or driving across town.

And what you don't sell you could always throw in the raffle so Todd can make sure it gets to that special friend of his. :laugh:


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Lol. Well here's the list:

Alpine PDX amps (two 4.150s and a 1.1000)
Dynaudio Esotec System 242GT Set
Image Dynamics IDQ 12D4 V3 (2)
JL Audio 13W3 (2, JL prefab box if wanted)
Soundstream Reference 405
Alpine PXA-H701 with RUX
MB Quart QM 130.03KX set
MB Quart QM 100.03KX set
Audison SFC

Uhh...I think that's it lol


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

69Voltage said:


> And what you don't sell you could always throw in the raffle so Todd can make sure it gets to that special friend of his. :laugh:


Hey man I was stirring that bucket of tix after every pick. It was pure luck that I picked the same guy 3 times and a few others twice.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

ISTundra said:


> Hey man I was stirring that bucket of tix after every pick. It was pure luck that I picked the same guy 3 times and a few others twice.


Whatever helps you sleep at night Todd. 

BTW, great CD's you put together. Have enjoyed listening to them. Thanks again.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

69Voltage said:


> BTW, great CD's you put together. Have enjoyed listening to them. Thanks again.


I think Don did the Live Music Demo Discs? Either way, they're great and I've been listening to them on my woefully inadequate stock stereo. I almost feel bad playing such great music through such a crappy system. :laugh:

Mark is finishing up work on my front stage, so hopefully I'll have all the front speakers installed by the meet. I seriously doubt I'll have the subs and amp rack done, but if everything else goes well (knock on wood) I may have them wired up in a temporary config.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I think Don did the Live Music Demo Discs? Either way, they're great and I've been listening to them on my woefully inadequate stock stereo. I almost feel bad playing such great music through such a crappy system. :laugh:
> 
> Mark is finishing up work on my front stage, so hopefully I'll have all the front speakers installed by the meet. I seriously doubt I'll have the subs and amp rack done, but if everything else goes well (knock on wood) I may have them wired up in a temporary config.


Kevin, it was Todd who did the live CD compilation for the last GTG. 

I am glad you are making progress on your install. But, if you don't have bass it's not the end of the world. My first memorable music listening experience was a pair of Quad ESLs at my Philosophy Professor's house in College. No bass, but that midrange made me wet my pants.  For me, if you can't get the midrange "right" everything else is of no consequence.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ah ok. Then Thanks Todd! Great job!

You're right Don. If the subs aren't up and running it won't be a problem. I suppose it's common to tune with the subs off inititally anyway, isn't it? 

However, thinking about it more, as long as the front stage is in, I'm sure I'll have the subs in there even if it's just in a very basic enclosure.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

On the donated goodies, you guys might consider a swap idea where if you win two items, you pick which one you want and the other goes back into the mix to be raffled again. That way, more people walk away with something. We do that at our Christmas parties and it's always a big hit.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll be there. Especially since I finally have something for people to listen to. If I apply myself, maybe I can have the kicks done by then....that's IF I apply myself to getting it done and that will be a stretch


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Deadpool_25 said:


> On the donated goodies, you guys might consider a swap idea where if you win two items, you pick which one you want and the other goes back into the mix to be raffled again. That way, more people walk away with something. We do that at our Christmas parties and it's always a big hit.


Kevin, so do you get to pick again (with the hope of winning something different) if you return an item?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Don! While you could do that, I would suggest against it. If someone doesn't want the item they won, they can regift it afterwards. That's what I did last time. I didn't need the RCA's and Brett, who hadn't won anything, could use them so I gave them to him. If people get to "decline" an item right off the bat, the process gets drawn out a bit too long. 

Just a suggestion though. It worked well enough last time so either way is great IMO.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, system is basically up and running though the amps and midbasses are temps and there's no sub installed yet. Still, it's good to know I'll have something to listen to in December.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Well, system is basically up and running though the amps and midbasses are temps and there's no sub installed yet. Still, it's good to know I'll have something to listen to in December.


Awesome Kevin!!

"It's Alive!!!" - YouTube


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

bump for a good show coming up.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

im going to try and make this one as well, sorry it took me so long to chime in.

i also might need some help/advice on where my hiss is coming from. if i can't get it figured out, i think i may be starting from scratch!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

brett said:


> im going to try and make this one as well, sorry it took me so long to chime in.
> 
> i also might need some help/advice on where my hiss is coming from. if i can't get it figured out, i think i may be starting from scratch!


If you need help, I and many others around here can help you.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Hmm this sounds like fun. I actually have something in my Armada. It is a bit of a drive for me though so will have to see what the fam has planned that weekend.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

I'd like to hear the Armada so I hope you can make it!

Don, how am I supposed to give demos when I have a sub taking up the whole passenger floorboard?? :laugh:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I'd like to hear the Armada so I hope you can make it!
> 
> Don, how am I supposed to give demos when I have a sub taking up the whole passenger floorboard?? :laugh:


Kevin, offer free massages!! :laugh:


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

i'll likely show


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

namesmeanlittle said:


> i'll likely show


Terrific! New name = New face? Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry i have 6 more months of high school and idiots so i don't wanna give my name out if someone got some sticky fingers... my system has a low cost but I spent so much time getting it the way it is and, most of it was all my money. Anyway if i know what you look like i'll talk to ya. Also whatever you do don't post any pictures of the outside of my truck online people would connect the dots.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

namesmeanlittle said:


> Sorry i have 6 more months of high school and idiots so i don't wanna give my name out if someone got some sticky fingers... my system has a low cost but I spent so much time getting it the way it is and, most of it was all my money. Anyway if i know what you look like i'll talk to ya. Also whatever you do don't post any pictures of the outside of my truck online people would connect the dots.


What I meant was your username was not familiar, so I assume you were new to the forum or to our group. Hope you can make the get together.


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

O ya I am new here... And ya I should be able to


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I just spoke with Mike Guy @ Soundz N Performance, and this GTG is going to be HUGE. We are anticipating at least 75 people!  

I need to confirm who from DIYMA is coming so we don't run out of food too early. If your name is not listed below, please copy and paste the list into a reply with your name and your number of guests. If there is a ? next to your name, please confirm that you are attending by removing the ?, or that you are not coming by deleting your name from the list. Thanks!!

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. The Real Subzero 
5. namesmeanlittle
6. ISTundra
7. Pcabinatan
8. brett
9. jayhawkblk ? 
10. 69Voltage ?


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

Sorry Don, meant to post last weekend. Have plans that weekend and won't be able to make it. Make sure to tell Kevin to take a lot of pics so those of us that can't make it can enjoy the fun. Hope you guys have a great GTG.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I am looking doubtful for attending. Something's come up that the boss wants to do on Saturday afternoon, and I have my company holiday party in the evening.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I will be there, need to finish up a couple of things, but I should be ready for a little SQ competition!


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Mindcrime said:


> I will be there, need to finish up a couple of things, but I should be ready for a little SQ competition!


Challenge accepted! Ahh, who am I kidding...I've got about 40 tunes into this setup since the last GTG and I don't even know if I have it right. Sounds alright, at least till I find the next tune...lol


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, here is the latest list of attendees. Please add or delete your name as appropriate (with the number of guests you are bringing):

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. The Real Subzero 
5. namesmeanlittle
6. Pcabinatan
7. brett
8. mindcrime
9. ISTundra (?)
10. jayhawkblk (?)


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Offroader5 said:


> Challenge accepted! Ahh, who am I kidding...I've got about 40 tunes into this setup since the last GTG and I don't even know if I have it right. Sounds alright, at least till I find the next tune...lol


Come on out man, I would like to hear your system!


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

I will be there.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

thehoff said:


> I will be there.


Who cares! Mr. Out of Phase


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> OK, here is the latest list of attendees. Please add or delete your name as appropriate (with the number of guests you are bringing):
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. Deadpool_25
> ...


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

garysummers said:


> Buzzman said:
> 
> 
> > OK, here is the latest list of attendees. Please add or delete your name as appropriate (with the number of guests you are bringing):
> ...


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, folks, this is the latest attendee list:

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. The Real Subzero 
5. namesmeanlittle
6. Pcabinatan
7. brett
8. mindcrime
9. Summers, G.
10. thehoff
11. ISTundra (?)
12. jayhawkblk (?)

So. Cal. will be in the house, represented by Gary Summers. You will want to hear Gary's car. And, while you are at it, ask him about his day job.  Thanks again Gary for supporting and enhancing our event.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope you guys have great weather. The forecast for Okc is up to 8" of snow Friday into Saturday. 

Plus I'm in for pics. Have fun guys!


----------



## blaze452 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm going to try and make it for at least an hour or two.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> OK, folks, this is the latest attendee list:
> 
> 1. Buzzman
> 2. Deadpool_25
> ...


If this is also going to be a MECA event, there will be ALOT more people than that.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

thehoff said:


> I will be there.





Mindcrime said:


> Who cares! Mr. Out of Phase


listen to it facing back and it will be in phase again. :surprised:


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

The real Subzero said:


> listen to it facing back and it will be in phase again. :surprised:


Bwahahahahahaha:laugh:


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

The real Subzero said:


> If this is also going to be a MECA event, there will be ALOT more people than that.


This is just the DIYMA contingent. I mentioned above that we are expecting a lot of folks, probably about 75.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Buzzman said:


> This is just the DIYMA contingent. I mentioned above that we are expecting a lot of folks, probably about 75.


Is anyone going to see how the CATOC show is that morning? I am going to swing by Dave Ritters Catoc show and see what thats all about. Then after, I will be attending the GTG.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

hey, gary's coming, that's awesome. if you haven't had the chance to listen to his car, please try to find the time. I assume the new doors are done, so I can't wait to hear the update as well.


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the PM Buzz! Haven't been on much lately. I should be able to attend with my new dd. Nothing but a deck yet...really needs some aftermarket speakers lol. I just picked it up on Black Friday, so that's my excuse. Hopefully there's some components in the raffle this time


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is the latest attendee list:

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. The Real Subzero 
5. namesmeanlittle
6. Pcabinatan
7. brett
8. mindcrime
9. Summers, G.
10. thehoff
11. MasterMod
11. ISTundra (?)
12. jayhawkblk (?)

Word is that this GTG is going to be even bigger than we last thought. 

I have the food plans under control, but would really appreciate a couple of volunteers to bring water and beverages. Thanks!


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

Stoked to make this one !
Ill pick up a couple cases of water on the way Don .


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

dodgerblue said:


> Stoked to make this one !
> Ill pick up a couple cases of water on the way Don .


Thanks Rick! That's much appreciated. It will be great to see you. Here's the updated attendee list:

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. The Real Subzero 
5. namesmeanlittle
6. Pcabinatan
7. brett
8. mindcrime
9. Summers, G.
10. thehoff
11. MasterMod
12. blaze452
13. dodger blue
14. ISTundra (?)
15. jayhawkblk (?)


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

dodgerblue said:


> Stoked to make this one !
> Ill pick up a couple cases of water on the way Don .


Rick got a hall pass! Nice


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry to say, I wont be there at the show, or atleast to judge. I will be attending my godfathers retirement from the Air Force. We are a big military family.lol

I wanted to personally be the judge for whomever was to compete as I have kept conversations with you guys, but due to the timing I wont be able to. I dont know who will be judging nor the skill level, but I do hope whenever there is another show, everyone can attend it so i could audition your vehicles and have a nice discussion!


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm going to try to make an appearance, but I'll likely have the boss with me and she'll be anxious to leave after a little while.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

How many are planning on doing the MECA competetion?


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I just might make it there but with a half finished install as I have been busy building a race car I decided to sell, rebuilding a BMW street/track car, higher end audio/video upgrades in the 43' trailer we are preparing to live in.....

2012 Duramax dually
Massively sound deadened, at least 100 hours of labor
Arc BL mids in the front doors
Tweets in the pillars (for upper end sparkle, later on full size ES horns under the dash)
Close to finished single BL 12 in the console under the dash(really tried to fit two)
PS8 at home in UT but going in the console with an amp or two
KS amps for mids and sub
Would loved to run all SE amps but when you haul around an Akita and Irish Wolfhound you have to make some compromises.

No back seat as have not finished the Avalanche set mounting mods
Custom two tone leather up front for now

When I get these projects done they will be showing up at events here and there as we travel, all three will be quite sweet sounding, have to be!

Rick


----------



## Casey_Thorson (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the invite Don. I'm going to try to sneak out for an hour or two to check it out. Unfortunately my Pioneer processor retired a week ago so the Jetta will be without sound, but will be looking forward to getting a listen in a few vehicles.


----------



## Casey_Thorson (Nov 30, 2010)

Things still getting kicked off around 3pm?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Casey_Thorson said:


> Thanks for the invite Don. I'm going to try to sneak out for an hour or two to check it out. Unfortunately my Pioneer processor retired a week ago so the Jetta will be without sound, but will be looking forward to getting a listen in a few vehicles.


need a bit ten d?


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

So who's is bringing the hot chocolate and marshmallow for the outdoor fire pit..


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Alright folks, things are getting cranked up for the GTG. Da Benz has been sonically tweaked since the last GTG.  

Casey, I am sorry to hear that the Jetta will be without tunes. It's always great to sit down with you in that ride. But, I am glad you will be able to join us. Yes, things are going to kick off around 3:00.

Rick Raam, I hope you make it bro. It would be great to finally meet you in person after talking to you on the phone and via email all these years.

Paul C., we will miss you. But, family comes first. Have fun at the retirement event.

Todd, so the "boss" will be coming out with you. I think this is her first one, right? She might surprise you and want to stay longer! Not :laugh: Well, we can always hope, right? 

So, here is the updated list of attendees and possible attendees:

1. Buzzman
2. Deadpool_25
3. Offroader5
4. The Real Subzero 
5. namesmeanlittle
6. brett
7. mindcrime
8. Summers, G.
9. thehoff
10. MasterMod
11. blaze452
12. dodger blue
13. ISTundra +1
14. CaseyThorson
15. Rick Raam (RaamAudio) ?
16. jayhawkblk (?)

Dodger Blue will bring water. If some others can bring beverages that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

I will bring some beverages.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Just talked to Paul C, retirement is tomorrow. So he will be at attending


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Anybody still online know of a good car wash on the way from N Scottsdale to the meet?

I have a dually so it has to be hand washed as will not fit into the drive through and I want it done well but not showing it as system is not finished.

I might bring my dogs as well, you might like them

Thanks
Rick
801-452-5858


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Dont sweat it, i am not washing mine either! Lol. I for one usually like dogs more than people, so bring em


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

My truck is trashed from the drive down from Utah, dog hair all over inside as well, it has been needing this but I have been busy with other priorities.

It has been far to long since being at one, not much like this in UT and getting to me some of my fellow enthusiasts will be great!

So, my truck needs cleaned, my dogs like to go out and meet and greet, I want to meet you guys, some I might of met before so seeing again would be great......


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

When I get the truck and trailer done, nearly so on both, and build the BMW I will be going to all sorts of events with my sweet wife and our doggies, it will a cool way to have some fine days!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome, should be a good show and great competition!


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Time to finish tuning my heap... Why am I always so un-prepared. Lol


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

raamaudio said:


> Anybody still online know of a good car wash on the way from N Scottsdale to the meet?
> 
> I have a dually so it has to be hand washed as will not fit into the drive through and I want it done well but not showing it as system is not finished.
> 
> ...


Rick, if you are coming South on the 101, at the intersection of Raintree and Northsight is a car wash. It's connected to a Shell station. Sounds like we will finally get to meet.


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Put another tuning session in this morning. Seems to sound better, but who knows...I could be going back and forth between tunes I've already done a month ago 

If there will be anyone there that has judged (or is really good at knowing what to listen for), it would be sweet to have them listen and give some much needed feedback. I'm bringing the laptop so I could do some tuning in real time.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Offroader5 said:


> Put another tuning session in this morning. Seems to sound better, but who knows...I could be going back and forth between tunes I've already done a month ago
> 
> If there will be anyone there that has judged (or is really good at knowing what to listen for), it would be sweet to have them listen and give some much needed feedback. I'm bringing the laptop so I could do some tuning in real time.


Paul C will be there, he is the MECA SQ judge, I am sure he will listen to it and give you some advise


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> Paul C will be there, he is the MECA SQ judge, I am sure he will listen to it and give you some advise


I thought he said he wasn't coming.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I got the truck cleaned up well enough, not brush out the Wolfhound, clean myself up, there in plenty of time for some fun


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

So is there going to be a MECA SQ event going on also? I don't see anywhere in the thread that confirms this, but if so...would be interesting to see the process.


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Offroader5 said:


> So is there going to be a MECA SQ event going on also? I don't see anywhere in the thread that confirms this, but if so...would be interesting to see the process.


yes, there is a MECA SQ competition going on. and a SPL competition


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

The real Subzero said:


> I thought he said he wasn't coming.


I posted earlier, I guess his uncles retirement is not until tomorrow


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> I posted earlier, I guess his uncles retirement is not until tomorrow


cool


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

So, how'd this event go? Sorry I couldn't make it, our doggy rescue duties (there were 3 events going on around the valley) kept us all day and then I had my company holiday party in the evening. Won't miss the next one.


----------



## namesmeanlittle (Nov 20, 2013)

Went well i got to see buzz mans car and....... Well the system was hard to hear over the beautiful music. Hard to tell it was a replication at times. The other guy whose name i forgot was there with the benz has a dream of a 5.1 system in every car 5 alpine amps and 2 processors. The camaro club was there a 59 Cadillac and a low rider. there where burgers and hotdogs. plus an spl competition topped at 151.3 all and all pretty cool. one guy in a 4 door Neeson truck was there with a 6th order box he built the night before.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

The event did go very well. Buzzman and Gary Summers were giving demos of their Benz's. They are both awesome. I had a demo of Buzzman's last GTG so I only listened to his a little this time (though it would be easy to spend hours just listening in there). 

I got a full demo in Gary's car. "Outstanding" doesn't do it justice. Tonality is perfect from what I can tell. More impressive is the way it stages. There is very clear definition between instruments in the stage. Very well focused. The stage seems wider than the a-pillars and out on the hood or beyond. And that's in just stereo mode. 5.1 is awesome in there too in the same ways, but adds that surround envelopment. And Gary was awesome to chat with too. He needs to learn how to reattach RCS's without injuring himself though. 

It was kind of funny having the BRZ there. I didn't really mean to leave the trunk open. It's an embarrassing mess back there right now. But a couple people wanted a listen. Honestly, the car isn't even close to listenable yet. But I obliged anyway lol. Brett helped out with a mini tuning session. It went pretty well but it was just for fun since so much is still temporary. 

I didn't get to interact with as many people as at the last GTG, though there were WAY more people at this one. The MECA competition was going strong. I may have to compete in one of those someday. Looked like they were having fun. If I do, I'll be sticking with the SQ side of things lol.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Deadpool, I didnt get a chance to listen to your car, but I did take a peak and it looks like its going to be a damn nice system. Who did your pillars? They turned out nice.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Mindcrime said:


> Hey Deadpool, I didnt get a chance to listen to your car, but I did take a peak and it looks like its going to be a damn nice system. Who did your pillars? They turned out nice.


You wouldn't have wanted to listen to it anyway, lol. Thanks for the kind words. Mark Worrell in NC did my pillars, doors, and dash speakers. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...4193-deadpools-2013-subaru-brz-simple-sq.html


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> So, how'd this event go? Sorry I couldn't make it, our doggy rescue duties (there were 3 events going on around the valley) kept us all day and then I had my company holiday party in the evening. Won't miss the next one.


Hey Todd, we missed you man. The turnout was huge. Probably a hundred folks or more. I was among the last to leave at 10:00!! I think Kevin (Deadpool 25) took photos and will post them.

Thanks again to Mike Guy of Soundz N Performance for being such a great host. My man Chef Corey cooked up a storm and fed all the hungry folks. Thanks to all the DIYMA members who showed up and made it so much fun. It was great to see the usual suspects and some new faces. I really enjoyed seeing Gary Summers after a 3 year hiatus, and spending time talking music and music reproduction with him was a real treat. And, his car sounds quite incredible. I was enveloped in wonderful 3D sound with his 5.1 set-up. 

Here's is one for the books: the vibration caused by Scott Owens testing his SPL Honda while parked in front of Gary Summers was so intense one of the RCAs connecting Gary's center channel speakers to his amp came off! :laugh: The SPL activities made it tough to give noise free demos. But, it was great to see so many people in one place. The more SPL guys we can get to listen to the good sounding cars we have out here, there is an opportunity to expand the SQ base.

Mike and I talked about doing this again in February. I would like to have an SQ only event before that though, after CES.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

If not for the fact I just could not fit our dogs into the BRZ I would have one on my lift stripped to the shell to build it the way I wanted. Instead I have a 97 BMW 318ti CA Edition stripped for a total rebuild, soon to be a 300HP NA 332ti.....I really wanted the BRZ, or Scion version, just not enough room

I came close to stuffing the forged LS1 I have on hand into the ti but just do not want or need that much power.

I like the way your car is turning out, keep it up!

Rick


----------



## pcabinatan (Sep 9, 2009)

The show was great! I had a great time seeing everyone. Wish I could have spent more time speaking with everyone, but thats what happens when your the judge lol.
Hope we have something like this again, but in slightly warmer conditions


----------



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who showed up, and especially Don for organizing the event and the _food_!

Got to see some old faces, and some new ones, and had great conversations all around. Hopefully by the time the next one rolls around I'll have something halfway worthy of listening to, now that I've turned to the dark side lol.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Rick!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey guys. I finally pulled the pics off my camera last night (busy week). I will try to get a few shots up tonight.


----------

